# Simplicity 7016/AC 716



## Simplicity7016

Picked up a neglected Simplicity 7016 6 speed and I'm trying to bring it back to life.The Briggs 16Hp is now running but I really need a Owners Manual to change out the fluids and for maintenance.I don't know what year it is or how to tell.I can find parts manuals but does anyone have the Onwers Manual for this tired little tractor.Any and all help fully appreciated.Also, does anyone know a of a good source for really cheap tires 23x10.5-12 ans 16x6.5-8.I hate to put out good money on good tires until I figure out if this tractor is good to go or should I have just let it die.The tractor in my post is not mine though I wished it was this clean.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum!
Skunkhome is the best source for info on manuals. He will probably pop in,soon.
As for tires, Check the local Walmart Superstore,or go on Amazon.com
I've gotten good prices from both.


----------



## GTcollector

*manual for 7016*



Simplicity7016 said:


> Picked up a neglected Simplicity 7016 6 speed and I'm trying to bring it back to life.The Briggs 16Hp is now running but I really need a Owners Manual to change out the fluids and for maintenance.I don't know what year it is or how to tell.I can find parts manuals but does anyone have the Onwers Manual for this tired little tractor.Any and all help fully appreciated.Also, does anyone know a of a good source for really cheap tires 23x10.5-12 ans 16x6.5-8.I hate to put out good money on good tires until I figure out if this tractor is good to go or should I have just let it die.The tractor in my post is not mine though I wished it was this clean.


Hope this helps. I have over 1,000 manuals, so if you need manuals for any attachments other than the mower let me know, BTW, I also have the Briggs engine manual if you need that. And could you post closer pictures of that bumper, I'm curious to to what and why its there. Mike


----------



## skunkhome

GTcollector said:


> Hope this helps. I have over 1,000 manuals, so if you need manuals for any attachments other than the mower let me know, BTW, I also have the Briggs engine manual if you need that. And could you post closer pictures of that bumper, I'm curious to to what and why its there. Mike


That is a great selection of manuals, Mike. Glad to see you here! 


Simplicity 7016, that is an early model 7000 series that would have been built between 1974 and 1976. The 3 speed gear case is pretty much bullet proof. 
I personally think that is the prettiest Sovereign that ever came out of Port Washington but then again I'm just a little biased. 










As for tires I have bought all but one set of tires from GCT Wholesale.


----------



## GTcollector

Hope he comes back, my manuals seem lonely, lol


----------



## skunkhome

Well, don't be surprised if he don't. I often answer questions here and then go to three other sites and find the same question being asked.


----------



## Simplicity7016

Awesome! Thanks so much and wish me luck on getting this little tractor up and operational.Picked up several used tires on wheels yesterday and hopefully our local small engine guy in Auburn,Ca has the one remaining tire I need and then I think it'll be ready to test drive.Definitley appreciate your help.........Al


----------



## skunkhome

Simplicity7016 said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much and wish me luck on getting this little tractor up and operational.Picked up several used tires on wheels yesterday and hopefully our local small engine guy in Auburn,Ca has the one remaining tire I need and then I think it'll be ready to test drive.Definitley appreciate your help.........Al


Al, keep us advised on your progress. Looks like a really nice tractor.


----------



## GTcollector

Simplicity7016 said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much and wish me luck on getting this little tractor up and operational.Picked up several used tires on wheels yesterday and hopefully our local small engine guy in Auburn,Ca has the one remaining tire I need and then I think it'll be ready to test drive.Definitley appreciate your help.........Al


I would not spend more than 5.00 on a used tire, it a total waste of money, especially if you're paying someone to mount them, or have to buy a 10-15 dollar tube. The rear tires are not much more than 100.00 delivered to your door for top of the line Kendas, the rear ones are under 50 for the set. A new set of tires will last longer than you will. let me know if you need the engine manual.


----------



## Simplicity7016

*Tooth And Nail*

Thanks again everyone for the help and advice on my poor tired little Simplicity.I found tires and tires and wheels for the tractors rear end and tires for the front end.I took the front tires and the original wheels with the old tires down to my local tire shop and dropped them off.I'm gone about 30 min. and get a call.When they dismounted the old tires they found that fix a flat had been used on both tires and the stuff had totally corroded the inside of the rim with corrosion all the way thru the rim making the wheels useless.So now, Simplicity gurus I need your help once again and I hope that you will be rewarded in knowing I am doing all I can to get this tractor back working my garden where it belongs not up on blocks.Can you please refer me to someone with a pair of rims to fit.I've found out that most garden tractors used bushings but my little Sovereign has inner and outer bearings.I searched high and low locally thru shops and listings for a pair of wheels with no luck.There are used wheels on ebay and I have a request into one seller there for help.The thing is I'm afraid I may wind up with more bad rims off ebay thru no fault of the seller or they may be the wrong wheels.


----------



## millertire

See link to new front wheels;

http://www.millertire.com/products/lawn-garden-tires/16x6-50-8/8x5-3-8-steel-wheel-3-hub-3-4-bearing/


----------



## skunkhome

millertire said:


> See link to new front wheels;
> 
> http://www.millertire.com/products/lawn-garden-tires/16x6-50-8/8x5-3-8-steel-wheel-3-hub-3-4-bearing/


 I'm, sorry but I think those wheels have pressed in bearings. If you can get them you want wheels that accept roller bearing cones. Bearings and seals are available. Compared to cone bearings pressed ball bearings are sloppy and wear out quickly.


----------

